# Amatur Theatre



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2006)

hey does anyone know where can get a job doing sound at an amatur theatre company 

Im in melbourne, australia


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 7, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't give you a precise answer. At last check there are only a handful of Aussies on here, and you are the only Mexican I know of who is currently active. (Those not in Australia won't understand the Mexican comment, most Aussies will...)

What I can say however is that I don't know how many amateur musical / dramatic societies work, I believe that some do pay techs, but when you are at the bottom of the ladder, as most of us start out, I would not be expecting to bring home a pay cheque. So bear that in mind, look for experience not cash. As for finding a society, have you seen any advertising for a production by an amateur society lately? That might give you some contact details for the society. Otherwise Google might be able to help you.

Hope some of that is useful...


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah im not looking for money at all im doing it because i love doing it

no i haven't seen any around

Here is a link to my resume
www.alexhughes.bravehost.com


----------

